# How to paint blood??



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

hey guys,

First of all i apologise if this is in the wrong section i didnt know where to put it in the painting section as it seems to be full of tutorials and no one asking for tips. So feel free to move this thread if i got it wrong.

Im wanting to paint as realistic as possible blood for a model thats got some fatal wounds but i cant seem to find any guides  So if you know or can help that'll be awesome!

Cheers


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

ashmo said:


> First of all i apologise if this is in the wrong section i didnt know where to put it in the painting section as it seems to be full of tutorials and no one asking for tips. So feel free to move this thread if i got it wrong.


Anything to do with painting and modelling goes in the painting and modelling section. I have moved the thread for you. 

As for painting blood, i have never had much luck painting wounds on models or anything like that. I just cant seem to get it to look realistic.
I'm keen to see what tips people can give.

I usually just drybrush Blood Red onto weapons etc, and it looks good. But never on the body itself.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You'll have to go outside the Citadel paint range for realistic blood.

Remember that dried blood (or very dense blood) is very dark. You'll want to find a warm brown to "draw" the wound with. Scorched Brown with a bit of Red Gore mixed in works for this. Then, you'll want to get a sharp brush and apply lines of red ink (I like Reaper's, but P3 and Vallejo both make quality products as well). When that's dry, apply very thin lines on the inside of the red ink with a mix of red, purple, and brown ink-- about 3 parts red to one part brown and one part purple each. You want this to be very subtle and show where the blood is densest on the wound. Finally, hit it with a coat of gloss varnish to give it a wet look.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

KingOfCheese said:


> Anything to do with painting and modelling goes in the painting and modelling section. I have moved the thread for you.
> 
> As for painting blood, i have never had much luck painting wounds on models or anything like that. I just cant seem to get it to look realistic.
> I'm keen to see what tips people can give.
> ...


thanks for moving it


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> You'll have to go outside the Citadel paint range for realistic blood.
> 
> Remember that dried blood (or very dense blood) is very dark. You'll want to find a warm brown to "draw" the wound with. Scorched Brown with a bit of Red Gore mixed in works for this. Then, you'll want to get a sharp brush and apply lines of red ink (I like Reaper's, but P and Vallejo both make quality products as well). When that's dry, apply very thin lines on the inside of the red ink with a mix of red, purple, and brown ink-- about 3 parts red to one part brown and one part purple each. You want this to be very subtle and show where the blood is densest on the wound. Finally, hit it with a coat of gloss varnish to give it a wet look.


excellent :biggrin: thanks for your tips i'll give it a go and hopefully i can pull it off, if it turns out how i can imagine it i'll be a very happy man! Where can you get Reaper's or Vallejo paints from?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

If you, like me, only have Citadel paints then you can still create rather effective looking blood by using 70/30 Scab Red and blood red with a tiny amount of chaos black and some varnish mixed into the paint. You then paint another layer of varnish onto the blood once it has dried. You can also paint very realistic looking blood using a colour called Tamiya Clear Red, Tamiya being the company, such as shown here.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

what kind of model do you want to give these "fatal wounds"? 

what you could do, and i will be using a SM in this example, is make certain cuts in the model (v shaped cutouts) or drill in some holes for boltfire battle dmg on area's that could be fatal when hit hard.

then paint the model how you would normally paint it. 

when your done painting your model, you still have your (now painted) cuts and bullet holes. 

as The Son of Horus said in his post, fresh blood from vital area's of the body is usually really dark (for humans and space marines at least) so mix up some gore red, a dab of scorched brown and a little dab of chaos black and water it down enough so it get a little runny. then apply enough in the cut or bullet hole till it starts to run out and let it go  ( !! your model should be in the position you intend to have it stand or lay in to, since you will be using gravity !! )

after that apply a little bit of gloss varnish on the blood to make it glossy and appear fresh, if you wont you could splatter some of your dark blood mix on weapons or around wounds and make it look like dried blood.

hope it helps


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

How I did this blood:








Take a inky red (not wash) and get a thin long straw. 
Take the red (brightish) ink, transfer a tiny bit onto the edge of a bit of card. You might find pre-folding the card helps. Now comes the fun bit.
Carefully get the inky edge facing the area you want blood. Carefull not to spill it over the edge! Then bring the straw up close, aim it at the blood behind the pool (if there's that much ink a pool is on the edge). And blow steady, not for too long, not too hard.
You wanna be quick with this as ink on the card will dry. Also masking areas you don't want blood helps.
That's how the splatter were done.
Next comes regular painting, dark reds in the centre, dark red line work to help make drops 3D. Throw on some watered down inks/washes. Workout some highlights, add white to places like blobs. Semi-gloss, then lastly a clear wash of red again (avoid the white highlights).
There are bits of black in there, and the floor area has powdered pigments. So as for wounded figures, perhaps a bit of drybrushing earthy colours on top would help make it not so colourful.

Another simplier method is get a brush like a toothbrush, dab it in paint and then run your thumb over the bristles, flicking paint in opposite direction.
Hope it helps :grin:
-Dusty


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

one method of figuring this out is to create a color pallete...

Look a few pictures of acutal wounds. Then instead of being grossed out by the pic itself deisect the image by looking at what colors make up such things. 

I can garentee you will find the colors brown, blue, purple, and of course diffrent shades of red. 

The reason I say this is that to accomplish a realistic effect and look you must first know what it looks like


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I usually use a mix between orgryn flesh and Baal red washes for the blood effect, and when it dries I go over top of it with babad black to darken it.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks for the tips guys  i'll give each a go and see which one i feel will work best with the model, what im planning on doing is having a killed marine as apart of the base either below my trygon or hive tyrant. If it works well he's going to have a claw/talon protruding from his chest and blood around the wound as well as having acid burns to his lower leg and a lopped off left wrist with blood pooling around the wound. Whether it turns out how i envisage is a totally different thing though


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Check out this guy's berzerkers. He uses a tamiya red and it look brilliant as wet blood.


----------

